# German Shepherd Title Verification Results



## Bkawlec (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm new to the whole world of breeding and showing German shepherds internationally so I had a question for those more knowledgable. Would it be easy for someone to create a fake listing for a dog showing its titles and pedigree? I'm not sure if I'm even phrasing this question right, but I basically want to know if looking a dog up on the official SV website or here on Pedigree Database is a reliable way of telling if the dog really has accomplished the titles its owner says in has and if its parents are who the owner claims they are? Or would it be easy for someone to "fake" results to cheat? I know, for instance, that you can easily look up online to see who won the last year's world series. Someone could lie, but they'd be easily found out simply by looking up the results. Is there a place where I can verify results for German Shepherd dogs? Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

On pedigree database, they could very easily create a false listing. If you have the registration number, you can look the dog up, which is supposed to be on the PDB. Most entries there are made by the owners. If it’s IGP, all national level event results can be looked up on working dog, as well as some regional events. With a little digging, most of the regional events can be looked up. If you know the organization and date, you may be able to find the results for club events. The simple way to verify is to ask to see the scorebook or breed survey.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is documentation for all trials and titles in the U.S. AKC has theirs documented. All bite sports have a book assigned to the dog. You can call USCA. SV has their information online. Can people lie? Yes. Can you ask for documentation? Yes.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Most people are honest on Pedigree Database, but there’s no fact checker. Someone determined to lie could post just about anything on there.

For other sports, you can look at official AKC results, official marked catalogs, and rankings. If the owners are members of the GSDCA, title results are published in The Review each month. Those results come directly from AKC once they are officially recorded. You do need either a membership or to pay for the Review subscription.


----------

